
Microsoft inks mystery Linux licensing deal - ukdm
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/the-frontline-blog/2194270/microsoft-inks-mystery-linux-licensing-deal?utm_campaign=V3_co_uk&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Twitterfeed
======
Paul_S
The deal has been signed so many times, how on earth have the contents not
been leaked yet? Or do they never show the patents to the companies they
extort money from and just threaten them with legal action?

